# gotchas



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

why are they so popular from piers as opossed to sting silvers and glass minnow type stuff used on the beach?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Because it is a tried and proven lure that works for Blues. If you are catching Spanish Mack's then the Sting Silvers and the old faithful Clark and Johnson spoon is the go to rig.:fishing::beer:


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gotchas*



surffshr said:


> why are they so popular from piers as opossed to sting silvers and glass minnow type stuff used on the beach?


Pure and simple; they catch fish.

Cheap, easy to make and easy to fish with. C2

Like the poster says, different lures for different fish. JMHO C2


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> Pure and simple; they catch fish.
> 
> Cheap, easy to make and easy to fish with. C2
> 
> Like the poster says, different lures for different fish. JMHO C2



But sting silvers catch the fire out of blues.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Because most like the imparted action a Gotcha has. It's that simple.....


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

They have great action, they catch fish, and they cast a mile. 










Don't get me wrong, I use a couple of others for mackerel such the Clark spoons, and some straw jigs and such, but the Gotchas always catch fish.


----------



## steelhead32 (Jan 19, 2010)

ive never used another lure to catch blues off a pier they work great


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

when they are schooling a piece of broom, handle works. for blues I like metal, for spanish I slow it down.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

FOr Blues , I like the erratic action of the gotcha , but will almost always upgrade the out-of-the-box hooks.

For Spanish Mackeral , I like flash and movement under constant retrieve such as quicksilver , and castmasters , hopkins , and clark spoons

fishwander


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I prefer to use the double Bucktails, that most use for trout on the pier, they seem to work just as good as Gotchas, plus you sometimes catch 2 at a time , which is good if they are smaller Blues, Only downfalls are if the Blues are too Big , you get bit off alot


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Stingsilver type lures do work good for spainish,although off a pier a gotcha imo,will outfish a stingsilver for spainish and bluefish.. Same with false albacore,and many other species.. Reason is because you can jig it all the way to the edge of the pier if you like as well as straight down,stingsilver is better at a distance.. I have jigged the stingsilver off the pier,but not with the results that the side to side of a gotcha will get.. 

POMPINOLOVER,I've seen some great catches on double bucktails from trout,bluefish,spainish,and false albacore.. They work good for me off a pier as well.. Just don't have the patients to work them sometimes...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SnookMook said:


> They have great action, they catch fish, and they cast a mile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must be a Southern thing I guess. I have the same Gotcha as in the picture and 3 others. I have used all of them up here in Yankee land and haven't caught a single fish on them. Hopkins wokrs best for me.


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree drum the gotcha has alot of action and almost unpredictable pattern depending on how you jerk it, I still call em Jerk Jiggers , but I got that is an old slang now,, I like the double bucktails because you have the larger one in the front, and if jerked right , the smaller one goes back and forth under it and fish seem to not be able to resist it, also sometimes I put a put a small strip of cut bait or even a tiny piece of gulp on the smaller jig


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

well dogg The gotcha doesnt have the same action if you are fishing the surf, stingsilvers IMO or hopkins are better from the surf, the reason the gotchas work better of a pier is because you are on a raised level, that is when they have thier best action, same as the double bucktails I talked about


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> well dogg The gotcha doesnt have the same action if you are fishing the surf, stingsilvers IMO or hopkins are better from the surf, the reason the gotchas work better of a pier is because you are on a raised level, that is when they have thier best action, same as the double bucktails I talked about


Okay. I can see that. But I have used them from the only Pier that we have here at gassy sound and have hd no luck, I also do a lot back bay fishin, pluggin as well. Lots of structure to fish. IDK...maybe I'm doin something wrong, They do have great action and as Mook said, you can cast them a country mile.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Okay. I can see that. But I have used them from the only Pier that we have here at gassy sound and have hd no luck, I also do a lot back bay fishin, pluggin as well. Lots of structure to fish. IDK...maybe I'm doin something wrong, They do have great action and as Mook said, you can cast them a country mile.


Can't catch them if they're not around. Also I've seen days with the blues they won't hit any plug you throw at them but gobble up any cutbait. and vice versa.


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

Those kind of days suck. A few weeks ago I was down in NC off the avalon pier and in the morning the spanish were hitting the gotcha lures like crazy but as the sun started to rise they scampered off and the trout, blue fish, and sea mullet were all that you could catch. They werent very big but they ate any cut bait in the water.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*yeah*



Drumdum said:


> Stingsilver type lures do work good for spainish,although off a pier a gotcha imo,will outfish a stingsilver for spainish and bluefish.. Same with false albacore,and many other species.. Reason is because you can jig it all the way to the edge of the pier if you like as well as straight down,stingsilver is better at a distance.. I have jigged the stingsilver off the pier,but not with the results that the side to side of a gotcha will get..
> 
> POMPINOLOVER,I've seen some great catches on double bucktails from trout,bluefish,spainish,and false albacore.. They work good for me off a pier as well.. Just don't have the patients to work them sometimes...


Thanks I figured a gotcha must have some advantage off a pier to br so popular.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> I agree drum the gotcha has alot of action and almost unpredictable pattern depending on how you jerk it, I still call em Jerk Jiggers , but I got that is an old slang now,


 I also knew them as Jerk Jiggers. I don't remember when they changed identity.

In my previous post, I didn't mean to imply that Gotchas worked at all times for all species of fish..

I carry my lures hanging around the edge of a 5 gallon drywall bucket for easy access.

I have many different lures in both action and colors. I fish both piers and the surf and some lures are suitable for one or the other, but not both.

I make a 'Spook' type lure that is smaller than the commercial plug and made from wood. I also make my Gotchas from PVC with a piece of lead for the head. All look like they've been through a meat grinder.

My advice is to carry as many different lures as you can afford because there will be days when you feel like just dumping the whole shebang out and let them choose for themselves.

Sorry for the long post. C2


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

sometimes its just the fish... stopped at Seagull today (chesapeake bay bridge/tunnel) and 3 guys were fishing up near the rocks and they caught about 20 blues in 15 minutes... as soon as the gotcha hit the water the fight was on... if they didn't hit it right away they hit it at the base of the pier while jigging it up and down.... This was a frenzy!! 
JB


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can't beat a red and white gotcha. A must for your tackle box


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Charlie2 said:


> I also knew them as Jerk Jiggers. I don't remember when they changed identity.
> 
> In my previous post, I didn't mean to imply that Gotchas worked at all times for all species of fish..
> 
> ...


 I'm with you on this,BUT... 

Have caught MANY SPECIES on a gotcha.. Kings,spainish,alberts,grey trout,specks,small cobia,small jacks,even croakers... Like I said,I'm with ya,be as versitile as possible and bring what ya got in the bag,but a gotcha is a go to for about anything that bites,especially off a pier or out of a boat..

 Awsume that you make your own...


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I have been hnown to bend a hopkins. A small croc. has plenty of action. And yes I still call them "jerk jiggers". I used them and caught fish, but stay away from the look-alikes ouy there these days. Lures just cost to much for what thay are. JMO


----------



## wetflyguy (Jan 19, 2008)

Have hit some good fish on them in Florida from sea walls and high jettys.
Jacks and cuda , have not caught anything in Jersey on them.
I also make a Spook type lure that is weighted and acts like a glide bait -
sub surface walk the dog works great . White /Red head.

wet


----------



## Fishinboy94 (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought a pack of gotchas this past year when i went to outer banks for the piers an the surf an i didnt catch a single fish on them. I fished on the Avalon pier an saw that everyone had one of these things tied on.....anybody have any pointers on how to fish them?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishinboy94 said:


> I bought a pack of gotchas this past year when i went to outer banks for the piers an the surf an i didnt catch a single fish on them. I fished on the Avalon pier an saw that everyone had one of these things tied on.....anybody have any pointers on how to fish them?


 Several ways.. Have caught grey trout dragging it across the bottom.. Caught bluefish casting out,allowing it to sink to the bottom and jigging back up.. Caught spainish and alberts,casting it out and doing a quick jig and crank motion,keeping it about a ft or so under the surface.. Also just a normal cast out there and jig it at a normal or slow rate works well.. 

MAIN THING: "side to side" motion is what triggers most strikes with that lure...


----------



## Fishinboy94 (Aug 8, 2010)

ok thanks that helps. im goin to chincoteague next week an im goin to try that


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Fishinboy94 said:


> ok thanks that helps. im goin to chincoteague next week an im goin to try that


 Bear in mind,they are more of a pier-boat lure that can be used verticle very affectivly,not so much on flat beach.. Spoons and tins will serve you better on a flat beach.. jmo..


----------



## Fishinboy94 (Aug 8, 2010)

o ok. thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Gotchas*



Drumdum said:


> Bear in mind,they are more of a pier-boat lure that can be used verticle very affectivly,not so much on flat beach.. Spoons and tins will serve you better on a flat beach.. jmo..


I agree. Different lures are more effective in different situations. C2


----------



## Fishinboy94 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok. so i have a few diamond jigs and hopkins...would they work good on the beach also. Or are they better on piers?


----------



## sealion (Aug 12, 2009)

"Jerk Jiggers" were made by Heddon or Hildebrandt. Gotchas were the "imitation" that survived. 

I prefer the smaller ones that have a single rear hook with a bucktail. Either chrome or gold bodies and gold treble on the front, when I can still find them. Spanish, albies, bonita and, worked deep or vertical, gray trout love them, too. Not much incentive to target them now, though.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I like the 7/8th ozers too when they're feeding on small silversides. Weigh almost as much but have a lot smaller profile.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Bet if ya tied some 36lb wire,connected to mono with albright,no swivel,a king would pounce on that thing as well..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What makes the Gotcha so good from a pier or an elevated place is the action it gets when the rod is worked properly. A Gotcha does not work that well when used from the surf because you can't get the proper erratic action the lure is suppose to have. A Sting Silver or Hopkins type lure can be worked in many ways it can be jerked or it can be retrieved with a high speed reel and worked back to the angler.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

**Newbie Question Alert**
I've seen guys on the pier using the reverse pistol grip retrieve for spanish etc... Question, can you do ths with a 2-piece rod or will it come apart constantly.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

phillyguy said:


> **Newbie Question Alert**
> I've seen guys on the pier using the reverse pistol grip retrieve for spanish etc... Question, can you do ths with a 2-piece rod or will it come apart constantly.


 Ya put it together it shouldn't,but have never used a 2 piece 7'er..??


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Reverse Pistol Grip Retrieve*

I'll play the straight guy and ask: What are you calling a reverse pistol grip retrieve ?.

I still make(and use) a pistol grip up in freshwater but use a straight handled tube seat on a one -piece 7 foot rod for the pier. 

I think, and that's dangerous, that I have better control of the lure. JMHO C2


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

just my (very) unofficial terminology. I'm sure you have seen the guys on the pier with the rod turned butt end up/tip down over the rail and cranking like mad. I did see one guy lose his whole rod doing this, slipped right out of his hand. His buddy tried to cast over the rod to retreive it but it sank before he could get it. It was a sad sight seeing the guy packing up his gear (minus rod) and slowly walking off the pier.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Retreive*

Thanks for the clarification.

I have seen the same thing. The rod slipped from a person's hand and the rod sank slowly out of sight. I would be sick to lose a rod.
I do feel that I have a better control of the lure with a straight handled rod.

I 'jig' the gotcha while cranking.

I like the gold trebles on the front with a single hook at the back. I haven't seen any such in the store lately, so make my own. I use the barrel of a BIC pen or a similar tube and mold the heads with a Bondo or wood mold. I then spray the whole lure except the head with gold model paint. I paint the head red, but once used black with good results. They work as well as commercially made lures. 

I have caught probably everything on a Gotcha. I have even hooked a tarpon and one each cobia. A real surprise. C2


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

just takes some gettin used to fishinboy. i couldnt catch crap on a got-cha but now i catch wat everyone else is catching


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Go to in early 60's for pier was called "killer"... bent minnow shape with abalone on curved side attached with 18"wire ,then torpedo 2oz lead. 
Then was the great Porter "Sea Hawk"..on to jerk jigger, and now the great for pier lures , Gotcha has been added to this historical list.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

HStew said:


> Go to in early 60's for pier was called "killer"... bent minnow shape with abalone on curved side attached with 18"wire ,then torpedo 2oz lead.
> Then was the great Porter "Sea Hawk"..on to jerk jigger, and now the great for pier lures , Gotcha has been added to this historical list.


What, No SPOONS. Hopkins, crocs, Johnson minnows, dare devils,etc. TRY a DANG jitterbug or a hula popper. Right conditions, they all work.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Rattler...
I was referring to the pier lures that were sorta like the Gotcha. For the... Surf... down South the Hopkins probably outranked all others at catching blues,spanish. Mirror lures a must for Specs. Those big gold drone spoons were killers for big drum. 
Atom, Pencil, and Poppers worked great up North for those big STRIPERS. Those single hook Diamond jigs were catching blues up there since, well, forever! Spoons were also a big favorite for the big babys there.


----------

